# What's up with this shrimp???



## Reis (Nov 15, 2011)

Hey just wondering what's on the underside of my shrimp????? Doesn't look like eggs.
Thanks


----------



## alstare2000 (Feb 16, 2013)

It's green fungus. If I were you I'd separate this shrimp from the rest ASAP. Look over your other shrimps if they are infected or not and take them out. I ran into this when I was just starting with my RCS I tried to treat this with no luck. I encountered this more then on couple of occasions each time shrimp came from the store so later I only bought it from local hobbyist. Second time around I just culled 2 out of 6 infected shrimps that were from the store.

This was my thread 
http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?p=964106

you can find tons about it just google "shrimp green fungus"

Good luck!


----------



## Reis (Nov 15, 2011)

Much thanks. The problem has been solved and I will be monitoring the shrimp for any more signs of fungus! 
Thanks again


----------

